# Oct 20 -24, 2021 MN scraping Class has room



## Richard King 2 (Oct 11, 2021)

I still have room for a few students for the October 20 - 24 Scraping and Rebuilding class here in Cottage Grove. Minnesota.   Look for more info in my sponsored forum at the top of the lists.   Thanks.   Rich


----------

